# Μεταδημότευση και εκλογικά δικαιώματα



## Alexandra (May 20, 2014)

Έχω μια ερώτηση: Αν κάποιος είναι δημότης άλλου δήμου από αυτόν που κατοικεί, π.χ. είναι δημότης Θήβας και κατοικεί στην Αθήνα πολλά χρόνια χωρίς να έχει κάνει μεταδημότευση. Μπορεί να μεταφέρει στην Αθήνα μόνο τα εκλογικά του δικαιώματα (αποδεικνύοντας φυσικά ότι είναι κάτοικος Αθήνας) χωρίς να μπει στη διαδικασία της μεταδημότευσης; Ό,τι και να διάβασα στη σχετική νομοθεσία δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2014)

Όχι. :)

Μπορεί, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις και με συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις και προδιαγραφές (που ανακοινώνονται κάθε φορά), να εγγράφεται σε καταλόγους ετεροδημοτών (κάτι που ισχύει για εθνικές εκλογές και ευρωεκλογές αλλά όχι για δημοτικές και περιφερειακές, λόγω του προφανούς διαδικαστικού εφιάλτη που θα χρειαζόταν για να στηθούν 350 διαφορετικές κάλπες στην έδρα κάθε νομού).


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2014)

Προσωπικά έχω μεταδημοεύσει δύο φορές στη ζωή μου (τη δεύτερη μάλιστα εντός του ίδιου νομού), κι ήταν και στις δυο περιπτώσεις πανεύκολο — κι εξαιρετικά βολικό στη συνέχεια. Τα «δικαιώματα στο χωριό» ποτέ δεν τα κατάλαβα (παρεμπ το λέω, Άλεξ, δεν αφορά τη δική σου περίπτωση).


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Προσωπικά έχω μεταδημοεύσει δύο φορές στη ζωή μου (τη δεύτερη μάλιστα εντός του ίδιου νομού), κι ήταν και στις δυο περιπτώσεις πανεύκολο — κι εξαιρετικά βολικό στη συνέχεια. Τα «δικαιώματα στο χωριό» ποτέ δεν τα κατάλαβα (παρεμπ το λέω, Άλεξ, δεν αφορά τη δική σου περίπτωση).


Όπως έγραφα και αλλού, από προσωπική πείρα: σε κάποιους δήμους, όπως σε αυτόν που μένω, οι υπάλληλοι δημιουργούν προβλήματα - πιθανολογώ για να μην αλλάξει η εκλογική βάση του δημάρχου.


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Όπως έγραφα και αλλού, από προσωπική πείρα: σε κάποιους δήμους, όπως σε αυτόν που μένω, οι υπάλληλοι δημιουργούν προβλήματα - πιθανολογώ για να μην αλλάξει η εκλογική βάση του δημάρχου.


Ναι, το είχα διαβάσει κι αναρωτήθηκα: Μα, τι προβλήματα να σου δημιουργήσουν όταν πληροίς τις προϋποθέσεις;


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2014)

Πας, ας πούμε, χαρτί ότι είσαι ασφαλισμένος στο ΙΚΑ που δείχνει δραστηριότητα από 4 χρόνια πριν και σου λένε «ααα, εμείς θέλουμε *δύο*!» Ή πας λογαριασμό της HOL για απόδειξη κατοικίας και σου λένε «αααα, δεν δεχόμαστε από *ιδιωτικές* εταιρείες, μόνο από ΟΤΕ» :blink:. Τι να τους πει και η γνωμοδότηση του Συνηγόρου του Πολίτη που έχεις εκτυπώσει; Τίποτα.

Μπορεί εμείς να τύχαμε στην περίπτωση, και σίγουρα είναι κάτι που μια καταγγελία στο Συνήγορο του Πολίτη θα έλυνε γρήγορα, αλλά με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά σου έρχεται στο μυαλό το γνωστό ανέκδοτο με το γρύλο.


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2014)

*Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity.* :laugh:
Άλλωστε να ανασχέσει τη μεταδημότευσή σου δεν μπορεί, οπότε αν σ' έχει εξοργίσει είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να σ' έχει στρέψει κατά του τωρινού δημάρχου (που ανέχεται ή ενθαρρύνει τέτοιες πρακτικές κλπ), κι επομένως δύσκολα να καλλιεργείται σκόπιμα αυτή η αντιμετώπιση απ' τον ίδιο τον δήμαρχο. Κάλλιστα η απλή πούρα βλακεία συνιστά επαρκέστατη εξήγηση.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Προσωπικά έχω μεταδημοεύσει δύο φορές στη ζωή μου (τη δεύτερη μάλιστα εντός του ίδιου νομού), κι ήταν και στις δυο περιπτώσεις πανεύκολο — κι εξαιρετικά βολικό στη συνέχεια.


Η μεταδημότευση είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκη για κάποια άτομα -- αν π.χ. ένα ζεύγος είναι σε διάσταση, αλλά δεν έχει πάρει διαζύγιο, αν υπάρχει ενήλικο τέκνο που πρέπει να ακολουθήσει τους γονείς στη νέα οικογενειακή μερίδα κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> *Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity.* :laugh:


Εντάξει, μετά από σημερινό περιστατικό όπου φάνηκε πως ξέχασαν -αλλά δεν το ομολογούν- να στείλουν στο ΥπΕσ. αίτηση ετεροδημότη που κατατέθηκε εδώ και πολλούς μήνες, πείστηκα ότι είναι απλώς ηλίθιοι στο δήμο που μένω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2014)

*Σφάλμα σε 794 αιτήσεις για μεταδημότευση*

Στον ίδιο Δήμο. Όχι μια και δυο και τρεις...


----------

